# So has the TTS/SF webisode series helped you make some choices?



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

My goal with the TTS/SF series was to help attract more MK2 TT owners and to help people out with smart modding choices. As you know I spend quite a lot of time working on these videos to share with all of you and my question very simply is; 

Has this series of webisodes and write ups helped you make any decisions with mods etc? 

Thanks guys/gals- 
Jason 

The TTS at APR in Opelika, AL this time last year...


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I greatly enjoy your work. But if I had not seen any of it I would probably still be going with an APR stage one tune (probably in April when I expect an APR sale and by then my car will have roughly 1000 miles on it). I've had three stage one tunes previously (all A4s). The last was a tuned Avant with the EA888. Man, that tune turned the engine into a little torque monster. 

Anyhow it sounds like the S Tronic in your car is handling all the extra stress. Do you plan to change out the tranny fluid sooner than normal? 

In closing I want to give you thanks for all the time and professional effort that you've put into the vids. I will be a repeat watcher


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SoSuMi said:


> I greatly enjoy your work. But if I had not seen any of it I would probably still be going with an APR stage one tune (probably in April when I expect an APR sale and by then my car will have roughly 1000 miles on it). I've had three stage one tunes previously (all A4s). The last was a tuned Avant with the EA888. Man, that tune turned the engine into a little torque monster.
> 
> Anyhow it sounds like the S Tronic in your car is handling all the extra stress. Do you plan to change out the tranny fluid sooner than normal?
> 
> In closing I want to give you thanks for all the time and professional effort that you've put into the vids. I will be a repeat watcher


 Wow, so are you gonna go APR Stage3? I am so glad I did it every time I get "recreational driving time" without the wifey-pie around and I can give it the full GO pedal. Best mod ever. :beer:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> Wow, so are you gonna go APR Stage3? I am so glad I did it every time I get "recreational driving time" without the wifey-pie around and I can give it the full GO pedal. Best mod ever. :beer:


 Ah... I've had _three_ A4s with stage one. But that does equal one A4 with a Stage 3.... 

Actually I'm too cheap to go with a Stage 3. Well, I think that I am. And truth be told, it's virtually impossible around here to WOT a car without some serious karma coming down.:laugh:


----------



## Bl00dyBeaston (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been watching every video posted and it is really helping me decide what to do when I purchase my TT. Its satisfying and educational for myself to see what good mods should be done to it and I am grateful that you are posting them. I know when I do purchase my TT I will be going back to the videos for a refresher. :thumbup:


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Jason, 
TBH I have done most off the things off my own back BUT I enjoy your videos immensely so please keep em coming and if you want to pinch any ideas off mine please feel free


----------



## TT-Turbo (Nov 30, 2009)

Well being on the other side of the pond i find it fascinating to see what is going on out in the states. I find the webisodes to be really appealing as I can relate to the mods made a lot. From watching some I have bought a fair few of the things that have been talked about. A couple of which are the Forge Motorsport gear after seeing the horrifying catch can remains that the engine chucked out!I also invested into the jay caps which I also did a group buy on in the UK which turned out well. 

It's also interesting to see some of the otherwise not experimented mods like the ignition coils. The whole series has been very informative so far and unusual. I watch it all with a keen eye and it's nice to a car going through the stages of tuning on video rather than just on a write up. Great work jason and look forward to some more installments!


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

i honestly got the idea of putting hawk ceramics from a webisode. thanks, theyre great! :thumbup:


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

There are a few things on there that I've added to my spreadsheet of impending financial ruin (i.e. my wish list). The Neuspeed pulley and suspension parts in particular, APR ECU was already on my list, and eventually I would like to consider the stage 3. 

The last part about the coil upgrade was especially cool because nobody ever mentions the downside of doing a big mod like stage 3 in a daily driver. 

Overall the only problem I've had with it is that they don't come often enough  

Thanks for all the work you put into it.


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice thread, Jason :thumbup: 

Your work had a great influence on the way modding my MK2 went finally. 

It's been your car which made me think about the rear wing which doesn't 
have lots of fans here in Europe. 

I went one step ahead and decided to paint it in "your" two-tone style. 

To complete the look I decided to paint the front lip in silver. 

Here are two pictures which make you see which influence your work had 
on mine:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with most people here. 
No doubt I was compelled to do what I was watching, in a more sutil scale, bur modding anyway. 

BTW I need something like your new brakes :laugh: 

Excellent job Jason, and thx for sharing it. 
:beer:


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jason - I think the video series is invaluable for those just starting out (with a TT or TTS or any VAG ride) and want to understand how to do it the right way. I was turned on to the videos after much of my build was already completed, however it was good to see that a lot of my decisions have been shared by many others. I think a series like this in invaluable for those that don't have access to good professional advice from those that don't have an ulterior motive (PROFIT !). There's a lot of junk out there you can slap on your ride, or things that come at a price down the road that is not always obvious. Thanks again for 

PS: Did you get the dang HPA DSG software loaded yet ?  I'm hoping the dongle gets to me in the upcoming weeks so I can install Stage 2 before by first lap on the track this year. It's remarkable they only have two to ship at a time but it'll all be worth it


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

The webisodes definitely provide food for thought, but I guess the Bay Area people are a bit spoiled to have you right here to pick your brain. :laugh: keep the webisodes coming!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Jason, I've Been watching ur videos since the first one. ur video really help me in many ways. since ur from the US and am further away in Thailand, just want to give a shout out for everyone who is from overseas :thumbup::thumbup: great stuff 

and talkin about the mods. 

im putting on a new spoiler soon trying two tone colour but using black as the base instead of the chrome. will post it when its done.  

,Pete


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Although my modding plan probably wont be as extreme as yours due to the DD factor and that I already have an extreme fun car. It has helped me see that the enjoyment level wont be lacking in the car. Trading in my MKV R32 today most likely for an Ibis White Prestige TTS. APR Stg I is for sure on the plan, now you got me thinking about the pulley and I will look into exhausts but I feel after a couple years with my R32 and the Borla the TTS exhaust note wont be all that exciting even with aftermarket. Probably want to get an HPA DSG tune as well and tint it.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn, thanks for all the feedback guys, I appreciate it. I hope this has helped steer you guys in an educated direction towards whatever mods suit your tastes. I understand that some of the stuff I've done isn't for everyone, but at the minimum I hope the TTS/SF series sheds some light and answers some questions about mods you are potentially considering. 

Based on the conversations I have had with Fourtitude George and along with the great feedback you all are sharing, it looks like we will be going into a bit of overtime on TTS/SF. So instead of ending it at 12 we may go up to 14 total webisodes. 

Thanks to everyone who tunes in! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Although my modding plan probably wont be as extreme as yours due to the DD factor and that I already have an extreme fun car. It has helped me see that the enjoyment level wont be lacking in the car. Trading in my MKV R32 today most likely for an Ibis White Prestige TTS. APR Stg I is for sure on the plan, now you got me thinking about the pulley and I will look into exhausts but I feel after a couple years with my R32 and the Borla the TTS exhaust note wont be all that exciting even with aftermarket. Probably want to get an HPA DSG tune as well and tint it.


 The next webisode I am currently trying to finish will feature the "dual personality" valved Meisterschaft exhaust. This thing sounds pretty insane when you open up the valving and very civil when its closed. So you get the best of both worlds. Either way congrats and you should post up a pic in the top thread once you take delivery.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> Has this series of webisodes and write ups helped you make any decisions with mods etc? /QUOTE]
> 
> Not only are your videos the most expertly shot and edited I've seen (makes everything on you-tube look like the work of pre-schoolers), but I absolutely purchased my rear ASB and links after seeing your webisode.
> 
> Keep up the great work! You're one guy here who absolutely lives up to his tag-line! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaTTS (Mar 18, 2011)

*So Good I got the TTS.*

When I first saw the posting of Jason's car on You Tube I was hooked on the S. Given that the TTS is such a specialty car I was unsure of committing to a purchase over the A5. I liked the fact that someone here in the US (even local ) was committed to the TTS. 
P.TTS.SF is one of the most interesting documentations I've ever seen. How cool is it that someone would take the time to do the research so we mere mortals could sit back and admire in the comfort of our laptops. 
I am absolutely a huge fan of the Project TTS:SF, and do say it keeps me engaged. 
I'm ready to start some special modifications based upon the hard work completed in this video series. 
I'll post my results and comments along the way. 
I've completed Stage I of the APR remap, looking at a sound proofing and modification of the stereo, some new pipes, wheels, air intake.... where do I stop. 
My only gripe is that I wish these video would come out sooner!! 
Hats off to whomever thought of, approved, or otherwise stepped up to the plate. I appreciate it** 
Now where are the rest of those videos. Can't wait. 
With much appreciation. 
BayAreaTTS


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> The next webisode I am currently trying to finish will feature the "dual personality" valved Meisterschaft exhaust. This thing sounds pretty insane when you open up the valving and very civil when its closed. So you get the best of both worlds. Either way congrats and you should post up a pic in the top thread once you take delivery.


 Done and done. really happy with the car for the first 100 miles today.  Definately looking forward to your next webisode already subscribed a while back.


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

I've enjoyed the series also - nice work! 
Any chance of a roll down the quarter mile for a little proof of performance? You might have the first TTS to get into the 11's!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

those Okada coil packs are on my list of mods when i go FI :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TheSandeman said:


> those Okada coil packs are on my list of mods when i go FI :thumbup:


 this.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

NeverOEM said:


> this.


 that.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> that.


 And the other thing! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

With your mod plan, did you consider / investigate a Haldex upgrade/replacement? (with the remote controller, or just leave it in 'Race' mode)?


----------



## kreggin (Feb 28, 2010)

*Yes, helpful*

Thanks for the informative videos. As others have stated it is great to hear the pro and cons. I took delivery of a 2011 prestige TT-S a month ago and just got it back from the great guys at New German Performance here in MD. I went with your suggestion of the APR FMIC, Neuspeed turbo out pipe, Neuspeed rear bar and drop links..dude those drop links are gorgeous bits of CNC work"... 
I have the APR flash - only 93 available at this point but waiting for the 100 oct program to come out for my ECU. Any comments on the HPA flash would be nice. And anybody with an actual picture of the Milltek and APR downpipes side by side would be great. Looking at exhausts next..keep the videos coming!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

kreggin said:


> I took delivery of a 2011 prestige TT-S a month ago ... Any comments on the HPA flash would be nice.


 Congrats ! some HPA DSG Flash feedback here 

Sorry no side by side comparison ...


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

The webisodes are amazing! I must say that I was planning on keeping my TTS stock because it is my daily and I commute 40 miles RT a day. But after watching the vids...I'm quite inspired to mod it out. So I guess I just need to make that first step and go from there. 

Great job and thanks!


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Not to hijack this post but anyone have any experience with both the Milltek and APR divorced downpipe? I can't imagine there's much difference with a stock or even stage I tune but I wonder what the bigger turbo and Stage III difference would be. The APR unit makes sense but at nearly $2500 it would have to add a whole lotta torque or HP to make it worth double the Milltek.


----------



## Dieselburn (Sep 13, 2004)

*TTS Downpipe*

Jason - Great effort and thanks for the videos. Have not had a chnace to watch all of them. Whose downpipe and HP cat are you using? I contacted APR and they do not have one available for the TTS. Thanks.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Dieselburn said:


> Jason - Great effort and thanks for the videos. Have not had a chnace to watch all of them. Whose downpipe and HP cat are you using? I contacted APR and they do not have one available for the TTS. Thanks.


Contact Arin at APR about the downpipe and midpipe, as thats what I had fitted to the car and it works really well. Just tell him you are after the set-up that was put on "Jasons TTS" we talk often enough that he'll know you mean my car. He has all the inside lines and is probably your best point of contact over there. Let me know how it goes. 




MaXius said:


> With your mod plan, did you consider / investigate a Haldex upgrade/replacement? (with the remote controller, or just leave it in 'Race' mode)?


Yeah, it sounds like another mod similar to the HPA DSG tune that offers very good results and makes the car more engaging to drive. HP and TQ is great, but these other mods that give you greater control over the cars computers etc are turning out to be as fun as the go fast mods. Its funny that we are taking our cars back to the 80's in terms of trying to get the computer override functions to not be as prevalent. We're going back to the early days of Quattro!:laugh: 


@OC= Thanks man!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Dieselburn said:


> I contacted APR and they do not have one available for the TTS. Thanks.


This seems to be a recurring issue ... For whatever reason, many of APR's dealers just arent "in the know" with respect to some of the less common hardware and software. I understand that the DP was originally offered in Australia and its one of their best kept secrets.


----------



## TVRBO (Apr 11, 2011)

your car looksss great! love it 

for when the episode number 10?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

TVRBO said:


> your car looksss great! love it
> 
> for when the episode number 10?


Well, I am sure you saw Webisode 10, and I am wrapping up Webisode 11 in the editing suite now. This one is about security systems and the like. Hope its helpful to you all.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

If anyone outside of the US is thinking of buying an Evoms Intake, you might want to hold off for a bit.. it looks like it won't fit in mine without some decent reworking of the enclosure.


----------



## BoOkus (Jun 12, 2011)

Exellent, one of the most enjoyable video for me in youtube. I am in Bangokok Thailand and the modification
parts is not easy to find here


----------



## HowSoonIsNow (Feb 10, 2000)

Sort of...but where can one take their TT, TT-S, or TT-RS to drive flat-out in NorCal without fear of police?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

HowSoonIsNow said:


> Sort of...but where can one take their TT, TT-S, or TT-RS to drive flat-out in NorCal without fear of police?


Highway 35, Old Stage Rd in Pescadero, Highway 9, Silverado Trail Rd in Napa above St. Helena. Anything is possible if you have the V1 backing you up. Track days at Infineon could work too...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

MaXius said:


> If anyone outside of the US is thinking of buying an Evoms Intake, you might want to hold off for a bit.. it looks like it won't fit in mine without some decent reworking of the enclosure.


Whats going on with yours? Mine bolted up in less than an hour, and I did it myself with common tools.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

It was a great series - very informative and enjoyable!

It did make me wonder if I should have kept my TTS ('09 coupe, I still have the '11 roadster). I guess I'll know for sure in a month or so when the TT-RS arrives. 

One quick question - in your journeys through mod land, did you find anyone who makes a roll cage for the TTS?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Bill-
There is a company that I saw a while back that makes modular roll cages for R32 (mk4) and I believe they can be customized to fit a plethora of interiors. I have an email out to the the Flying Finn (he's an R32 master!) and I will post what he used, because it looked great and the customizable nature of it would be a homerun for the TT. Based on my driving style, I had always thought about doing one as well, but more of a bar with harness not a full-blown cage as that would make everyday life with the car annoying as hell!


----------

